# Anyone have much experience with Massey 285?



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Found one reasonably cheap on Craigslist. Owner isn't farming any longer and just parked it after running a fence post through a tire. Still starts and runs. Has a Massey loader. Just a 2wd rops tractor. 3xxx hours. Multi power transmission. I get the feeling I can get it bought for 5 grand but have read some other forum threads about head gasket issues. Does anyone know how prevalent those were or have anything else to offer? I sold my old Oliver loader tractor (couldn't pass up the offer) but would like to have another cheap loader here again, pretty much just for round bales.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

The massey 285 was produced with 2 different Perkins engines. The 4-248 was generally for Europe and the same engine as the older 178.

In NA the massey 285 got the 4-318 diesel.

At that time, I think Perkins were owned by Massey, now I understand CAT is the proud owner so now many CAT loaders etc get what is really a Perkins but it is labelled CAT.

Perkins became legendary engines of their time with the P6, they then improved with the L4 and got even better after that.

Unusual for a Perkins to have head gasket problems although some operators of Dot 4 6 cylinders claim to have had problems but other operators have not had any issues.

Most Perkins are bullet proof provided there is: clean oil ,clean fuel, and clean air. Usual maintenance and the usual essentials for any engine.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm surprised we don't have at least one Massey guy. Thanks for your input, Coondle.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

They are a common tractor around here. The 285 line continued up to recently in North America and still now in the international market brazil models. Most them just keep chugging away with clutches and other common repair. They sell for between 5-8000$ and usually have a 70's style cab on them.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

I bought one last year off a farm I lease. Gave $3500 if I remember right and sold in less than a week for $6500 so your price would be good in my area.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Lewis Ranch said:


> I bought one last year off a farm I lease. Gave $3500 if I remember right and sold in less than a week for $6500 so your price would be good in my area.


Was that w/ or w/o loader? Condition?


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

With loader had a very very weak clutch. Needed replaced before using it. Other than that decent tractor sat outside for 6-8 years I put a new battery on it and washed it.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

Lewis Ranch said:


> With loader had a very very weak clutch. Needed replaced before using it. Other than that decent tractor sat outside for 6-8 years I put a new battery on it and washed it.


Sure you didn't overcapitalise by washing it?


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

IMHO - the MF 285 is a great tractor. Make sure the multi power works. Doesn't get much better than Perkins. If I found a deal on one, I wouldn't hesitate to buy one.


----------



## timberjackrob (Feb 16, 2015)

we had one once it was a great tractor very heavy built it was an 8 speed.im not a big fan of the multi power.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

Multi-power is not that great on hills because no engine braking in high. But with 4 speeds in the box and a high and low multi power gives you 16 speeds. I was not a fan either with it on a Massey 175, but it was a strong tractor and at the time it came out it was like christmas with a massey loader, three point linkage and multi power, we even had a sunshade which in our summer was a blessing.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

We had one for over 20 years great tractor, heavy built. Yes in some of the early ones did have head gasket issues pretty much solved problem like the 6.0 Powerstroke by putting a stud kit in. The head gaskets would blow between no. 2 and 3 cylinders and leak compression from one cylinder to the other and exhaust out the air filter. We really liked the tractor it had a 84 inch wheel base which made it very easy to maneuver around. Front end can get play in it one the early models with one steering cylinder but the later models had 2 steering cylinders and had a lot less play in the steering especially after a lot of hours. Strong 3 pt. lift but a little light on the front end if using heavy 3 pt. implements would need front end weights. Would buy another one in a heartbeat if right deal came along. Not trying to start a color war and not saying its a better tractor but when moldboard plowing would make an ass out of a 2840 Deere which is about the same power class and was produced in the same time frame. As for the multi-power some like it and some don't not a good thing for inexperienced operators.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Coondle said:


> Multi-power is not that great on hills because no engine braking in high. But with 4 speeds in the box and a high and low multi power gives you 16 speeds. I was not a fan either with it on a Massey 175, but it was a strong tractor and at the time it came out it was like christmas with a massey loader, three point linkage and multi power, we even had a sunshade which in our summer was a blessing.


A MF 175 is the 2nd tractor we owned.The engine breaking is on the high side and will free wheel down a hill on the low side of the multi power.I think all MF's with multi power are that way including my 1105.as far as I know they all had 12 speeds,3 gears,high and low,and a multi power.The Perkins 4 cyl was very fuel efficient in the 175.

Maybe they were setup different in Australia ??


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

sounds like the multi power is setup just like the Hydraul Shifts and Over/Unders on Oliver and Whites, those free wheel in under. A nice thing about the freewheeling, place it in under and they'll shift a lot easier. We have a MF4880 that doesn't freewheel at all and it can sometimes be a PITA to get out of gear.


----------



## rankrank1 (Mar 30, 2009)

Similar to Olivers in yes the Multipower will freewheel in the low side. Only in high side of the multipower is there engine hold back braking.

That said, I think the Oliver system is much more durable than the Massy multipower but that is my opinion only with no real facts to back it up.

That all said, the multipower is like anything else when it works it is great to have. If it ever fails there are kits out there to eliminate it in lieu of fixing it; but a split may sill be required to install the kits. There is even one kit that allows one to lock the tractor in low multipower (if you like those speeds better) and yet have engine braking with the kit.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

swmnhay said:


> Maybe they were setup different in Australia ??


Alas it is no doubt my memory in low shift , but in my defence it is approaching 30 years since a 175 was in my stable.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

cornshucker said:


> We had one for over 20 years great tractor, heavy built. Yes in some of the early ones did have head gasket issues pretty much solved problem like the 6.0 Powerstroke by putting a stud kit in. The head gaskets would blow between no. 2 and 3 cylinders and leak compression from one cylinder to the other and exhaust out the air filter. We really liked the tractor it had a 84 inch wheel base which made it very easy to maneuver around. Front end can get play in it one the early models with one steering cylinder but the later models had 2 steering cylinders and had a lot less play in the steering especially after a lot of hours. Strong 3 pt. lift but a little light on the front end if using heavy 3 pt. implements would need front end weights. Would buy another one in a heartbeat if right deal came along. Not trying to start a color war and not saying its a better tractor but when moldboard plowing would make an ass out of a 2840 Deere which is about the same power class and was produced in the same time frame. As for the multi-power some like it and some don't not a good thing for inexperienced operators.


He sent me the serial and it looks like a 1976 model. Any idea which year the early issues were corrected?


----------



## timberjackrob (Feb 16, 2015)

all masseys with multi power I ever seen were three speed with high and low range we had an 1105 with it


----------



## timberjackrob (Feb 16, 2015)

8350HiTech said:


> He sent me the serial and it looks like a 1976 model. Any idea which year the early issues were corrected?


that was prolly the first or second year for the 285 seems like 74 was the last year for the 100 series might want to look that up on tractor data it wud prolly only have the single steering cylinder im guessing.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

timberjackrob said:


> that was prolly the first or second year for the 285 seems like 74 was the last year for the 100 series might want to look that up on tractor data it wud prolly only have the single steering cylinder im guessing.


It's actually the third year. They start in 74.


----------



## timberjackrob (Feb 16, 2015)

tractor data says they were built from 74-82 I think the one we had was an 80 model it had the dual steering cylinders and the heavy cast wheel centers front and rear.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

rankrank1 said:


> Similar to Olivers in yes the Multipower will freewheel in the low side. Only in high side of the multipower is there engine hold back braking.
> 
> That said, I think the Oliver system is much more durable than the Massy multipower but that is my opinion only with no real facts to back it up.
> 
> That all said, the multipower is like anything else when it works it is great to have. If it ever fails there are kits out there to eliminate it in lieu of fixing it; but a split may sill be required to install the kits. There is even one kit that allows one to lock the tractor in low multipower (if you like those speeds better) and yet have engine braking with the kit.


Biggest issue we've ever had with an over/under is they use a sprague clutch for under, it will wear out then you lose under, Direct and Over will still work, if you're lucky you can just replace the sprague, not so lucky if you also have to buy the shaft it runs on as then its $$$.

We have a Oliver 1855 diesel and that tractor is on it's third tachometer, only thing we've done to the Over/Under on it is change oil and filter regularly and replace a few seals on the output shaft. Once you get into larger horsepower tractors they tend to start to wear stuff out faster, same unit they just add more plates to the clutch packs and went to a wider sprague clutch. Think the same basic unit was used to up around 225hp.

Biggest thing we've found to extend the life of the sprague is anytime it sits around idling or providing stationary power, make sure its in Under so the sprague is locked up instead of over running.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

In 1976 it would have the single steering cylinder and would have the head bolts if they have not be fitted with studs. The single steering cylinder does fine just with age seems to get more slop in the steering than the double steering set up.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

cornshucker said:


> In 1976 it would have the single steering cylinder and would have the head bolts if they have not be fitted with studs. The single steering cylinder does fine just with age seems to get more slop in the steering than the double steering set up.


Thanks. I'll make him a bid with that in mind.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I found this last night while looking for comparable tractors. It is NOT the one I'm looking at but I thought you guys might get a good laugh out of this one.

http://york.craigslist.org/grd/5698135181.html


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

8350HiTech said:


> I found this last night while looking for comparable tractors. It is NOT the one I'm looking at but I thought you guys might get a good laugh out of this one.
> http://york.craigslist.org/grd/5698135181.html


more like $900 or maybe $90


----------



## timberjackrob (Feb 16, 2015)

yes!thats too many 0's!!!


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Well, I bought the one I was looking at. Turns out it had the dual steering cylinders. $4500 bought it. Now I need to haul it home. It should be a cheap extra tractor for loading bales or other chores. At least until someone offers me $7000 for it.


----------



## rankrank1 (Mar 30, 2009)

So how you liking the "new to you" tractor so far? Sounds like a whole lot of loader tractor relative to your bargain purchase price.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

rankrank1 said:


> So how you liking the "new to you" tractor so far? Sounds like a whole lot of loader tractor relative to your bargain purchase price.


It's still parked where I unloaded it! I really need to get a tire put on this week (see my Pick a tire... thread) and then I can play with it. Don't have much work for it right now as we've gotten 3" at most of rain over the last 2+ months.

....

Does anyone know about adding a joystick to one of these tractors so I can free up my rear remotes? I googled "Massey 285 power beyond" and didn't find much.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

8350HiTech said:


> It's still parked where I unloaded it! I really need to get a tire put on this week (see my Pick a tire... thread) and then I can play with it. Don't have much work for it right now as we've gotten 3" at most of rain over the last 2+ months.
> 
> ....
> 
> Does anyone know about adding a joystick to one of these tractors so I can free up my rear remotes? I googled "Massey 285 power beyond" and didn't find much.


Up front I will give a disclaimer. I am not responsible for any modifications you make to your tractor.

That gives you confidence in my advice  .

Adding extra hydraulic control valves to a Massey is relatively simple, I added an aux circuit to a MF175 many years ago. I parted company with the tractor about 30 years ago so the memory is suspect because of the amount of time and my advancing years which play havoc with the grey matter.

On the top plate of the rear transmission that the seat mounts to , just in front of where the seat mounts and on the right side (looking from the rear) is a plate bolted down to that top plate. Sort of the top front left corner of the rear transmission just behind the point the gearbox bolts to the rear transmission. If you remove that plate there should be an oil gallery below that which is sealed off against the plate by an "O" ring. The OEM plate may have a bump on top.

Your MF dealer may have a plate kit to replace the blank plate you have just removed that has an outlet with a hydraulic screwed coupling to take oil out of the gallery below. Do not throw the plate you removed away you may need it some day.

If you cannot get the kit plate, a 12mm (1/2 inch) flat steel plate can be cut to match the outline of the OEM plate removed. Drill holes to match the hold down bolts, then drill a hole to match the oil gallery below but take care to drill about 1.5mm (1/16 inch) less than the "O" ring inner diameter. The plate has to be surfaced so it is flat i.e. not a rusty warped piece of junk. Then braze/bronze a hydraulic fitting into the oil hole but taking care to not deform the plate or get lumps below the plate surface. If you do draw-file the lumps off. The "O" ring sits in a recess in the transmission top plate casting.

Bolt your kit plate or fabricated plate to the transmission top plate with "O" ring below.

This is your high pressure oil supply.

Hydraulic fittings (I like reusable fittings that I can custom make the hoses to suit me) and hoses then take the HP oil to your joystick control.

Mount your joystick control where it suits you. With flexible hydraulic hoses that can be almost anywhere. Run your service lines from joystick to slaves and return to joystick.

The return line from your joystick to transmission sump can be dumped into the transmission filler through a fitting added through the cap, this to me is lazy and untidy though effective.

Just below the front left edge of the seat is a plug into the side of the transmission cover. It is the topmost plug. remove the plug and install a hydraulic fitting to couple your return hose to. This plug is a return to the transmission

I cannot recall if a power beyond valve is required, I simply cannot recall but my very hazy recollection is it is not as the HP oil source for the joystick is independent of the tractor hydraulics i.e. from a previously fully closed source.

If you add other spool valves/joysticks to this hydraulic circuit a power beyond valve MUST be fitted in the circuit. VERY IMPORTANT or else damage will result.

Hope this helps.

PLEASE see later post for correction to layout.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Thank you very much, Coondle!


----------



## timberjackrob (Feb 16, 2015)

that is the set up on our 175 too but you cant use the three point lift arms and the loader at the same time.the plate has a lever on it and to get fluid to the loader you have to lower the lift arms and turn the lever to the front or back then raise the lift arm control and then fluid will go to the loader.the 285 we had had four outlets and the loader was plugged into two of them which fed a joystick valve mounted to the loader


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

timberjackrob said:


> that is the set up on our 175 too but you cant use the three point lift arms and the loader at the same time.the plate has a lever on it and to get fluid to the loader you have to lower the lift arms and turn the lever to the front or back then raise the lift arm control and then fluid will go to the loader.the 285 we had had four outlets and the loader was plugged into two of them which fed a joystick valve mounted to the loader


Yes that is another version of the plate I mentioned. That is a diverter valve, but I have assumed, possibly wrongly that 8350 HiTech has the standard issue with no diverter.

Thank you that gives me some refreshed memory.

The plate mentioned in my earlier post in fact has 2 galleries one direct from the pump and another to the tractor service units sooooooo..... here is the rec vied version.

Two fittings go into the manufactured plate one as input into your new control valve and a and the other takes the exhaust HP oil back to the tractor

A power beyond valve is required on your new control valve. The over pressure oil from the power beyond when the pressure relief cuts in is fed into the port on the left side of the transmission.

Ah it is great when the memory refreshes


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

We have a 175 and now spends its life on the rotary rake. With the PTO on that one we can have ground drive or engine drive. Turns out ground drive is perfect for the rotary if we want to keep leaves from shaking off. If we are leaving too much tedded light grass behind we use engine drive. 
Pushing 7000 hrs. Did a clutch and multipower once. Brakes had a redo too.
Not many tractors easier on fuel , not for us anyway. Would be hard for us to give it up.


----------



## timberjackrob (Feb 16, 2015)

I would be very interested in a setup like that for our 175 and 165 I have never seen one set up like that the diverter valve is all I have ever seen.did you make the plate coondle or purchase it?


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Nathan,

You need a valve? I have a pretty much like new 2 spool valve I bought a number of years ago sitting in the barn that I will sell for real cheap.. I think it was the type that you could add a dual axis joystick to if you wanted...

Drop me an email if your interested, I am cleaning out and it needs a new home...


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

timberjackrob said:


> I would be very interested in a setup like that for our 175 and 165 I have never seen one set up like that the diverter valve is all I have ever seen.did you make the plate coondle or purchase it?


Brother made the plate, and I think he has one lying around. Will check, if he has I will have to get my old blind eyes, fat fingers and lack of techspertise to post a photo.

As a little update I was looking for some paperwork and began rummaging around in a stack of old equipment manuals, some going back 80 years or so, and found an old "Massey-Ferguson 175 Tractor Operator Instruction Book". Publication No 819.265.M1.

On page 46 under the subheading "2.Operation of External Hydraulic Equipment it says:

"There are three external delivery points in the hydraulic lift cover for use with implements which incorporate remote pressure operated hydraulic systems, such as loaders and tipping trailers."

it does not show where those 3 points are.However

On page 47 it talks about "Auxiliary Hydraulic Equipment" , but does not show the take-off points except to picture a combining valve installed on the cover where the plate is in the right front of the seat ( I have found out that this is called the "Transfer Plate") and below that plate there is a pipe coming up from the main pump referred to variously as a "stand pipe" and "pressure pipe".

The only photo shows a Massey supplied spool valve that has a pipe appearing to come from the combining valve (the combining valve shown has the transfer plate installed on top of it)across the top of the cover immediately under the front edge of the seat and into the spool. there is also a hose coming from behind the spool valve and entering the same plate as the pto lever (called the shift plate) i

left of and in about the centre of the transmission housing. There is also a second hose connected to the shift plate. Put another way the two hoses that I can see in the photo are connected to fittings that are at the same level above ground as the shaft on which the pto engaging lever is situated and in front of where that shaft enters the shift plate.

I do not know if thee is a pressure source behind that shift plate or the two hoses are returning hydraulic fluid to the transmission/hydraulic supply sump. In other views I cannot see any pipes going to the inside of the shift plate

In another publication "I&T Shop Service Massey Ferguson Shop Manual Models MF 175 MF 180 Manual 29" published by Technical Publications Div. Interface Publishing Corporation, Overland Park, Kansas 66212, at page 70, paragraph 221 it talks about removing the Hydraulic Lift Cover and says;

"On model 175, disconnect auxiliary hydraulic system pressure,return and bleed lines.... "

Indicating 3 lines to be disconnected which I assume to be the pressure supply and a pressure return plus a bleed line for a power beyond valve to have a non-back pressure return line.

That publication shows a different combining valve situated where the transfer plate was situated but without the transfer plate on top of it.

Model 175's came with variety of pump setups;

On early models a pump delivered a priority 2 GPM to the multi power and 7 GPM to the auxilliary hydraulic systems, later models used a dual section gear pump with 4 GPM to the multi-power and independent PTO plus 8 GPM to the aux hyde with an optional combining valve to take flow of both pumps to the aux/remote hydraulics.

Even so there were 3 different dual delivery pumps:

1. Cessna dual delivery pump.

2.Warner Motive dual section pump.

3.Plessey 4 GPM Pump.

A voyage of discovery may be necessary. One at a time remove any plugs /covers and with the fuel turned off crank the tractor and see if pressurised oil comes out. Replace that plug and try another. Not a lot to lose except a little transmission oil.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

I have also discovered that the supplier of the diverter valve style aux hydraulics also operates in the USA:

www.*bareco*.com.au/files*-**usa*

Go to the homepage, click on "Parts" then click on the icon"hydraulics" then click on "Tractor isolator valves" then look for Massey, there are 2 types the single spool mounted on the transfer plate or the multi spool mounted separately.

Or after clicking on parts then click on "Massey Ferguson" in the second top row ,it is bottom right and then go to Isolator valves.

OR best of all after "parts" click on the top left icon "Remote hydraulic kits Ford MF".

Three ways to get to nearly the same bits but the last route gives the complete kit rather than having to cobble it together.


----------



## IFF (Apr 1, 2011)

I have a single hydraulic control valve available that I took off of my Massey Ferguson 285. Don't know if it bolts up to anything else but I would be willing to part with it at a modest price.

IFF


----------

